# How to make an edible skewer?



## jonessmj (May 10, 2013)

I am trying to find something I can use/make that is edible and has nearly the strength of a wooden skewer and is of nearly the same size.  Any suggestions?  I am very inexperienced when it comes to cooking, but open to any ideas.  While it sounds odd, the less taste it has the better.  Would something like sweet potatoes put into this form work?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If you don't want flavor then bamboo skewer might be best, but not edible.  Another nonedible option, but flavored, is a stripped length of rosemary branch.

I wouldn't know how to make a skewer out of a sweet potato.  Sweet potato gets limp when cooked and wouldn't fiove the rigidity that a skewer needs to hold the food out of the fire.


----------



## jonessmj (May 10, 2013)

Thanks BrianShaw, but it needs to be an edible option.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

jonessmj, could you elaborate?

What is it that you're going for?

A stripped rosemary branch is pretty standard next to the bamboo skewer ...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

yes, please give us more information as to how you are planning on using the skewers? Are they to be grilled, or used more as a pick/spear. if you want to simply spear something like an olive then carrot, celery or jicama sticks would work. if it's to be grilled lemongrass stalks might work, depending on what you're trying to skewer....sugar cane skewers for sure work, but don't know how digestible they are. If spearing fruit, fruit leather might work. I am curious though what you're up to....sounds intriguing.

joey


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

celery

carrot

daikon

pretzels

spaghetti

perciati


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Uh, there's another question… 

is this going to be sweet, savory or combo of the two?

Braddah Layne, I like that idea of a pretzel! 

How about one of those boxed bread sticks, the real thin ones in the market… HMMM…


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes agreed - is it sweet or what?

I had a weird idea for savoury - a nice hard long piece of pork crackling.

Depends what you are trying to skewer...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

pork cracklin' you say DC?  Do go on!  Sweet or Savory?  I think either way would work, after all, everything is better with some kind of pork product!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Not completely edible, but nice to chew and suck on, I've used sugar cane, cut into skewers before.  Works really well, only adds a hint of sweetness to the food and kind of fun to chew on afterwards, but they can't really be ingested.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I've heard of edible caramel skewers.

Like this:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...nxeQ_Tlalk0Y6UuQKwE1OTHw&ust=1368497029599771


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

pollopicu, that hyper link didn't work...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is the direct link:

__
https://flic.kr/p/576961968


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

very cool idea!  I would imagine it would work mostly with more easily skewered items though


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder if prolonged moisture would soften the caramel skewer..


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

As Pete suggests, Sugar cane is incredible if you can get your hands on it.  You can suck and chew on the sugar cane when you've had your chicken, shrimp etc.Its very popular in Asia as a lollypop type of thing the flavour it gives on the grill is outstanding too.


----------



## jonessmj (May 10, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to try and answer all the questions. It would need to be something that could be ingested. The idea is to be able to eat it afterwards. Sweet would be better than savory. I've tried to make caramel skewers but found they were too brittle (maybe I didn't make them correctly). I'm trying to find something that would have strength similar to a wood skewer capable of sticking something like a piece of chicken without breaking.

Thanks for all the feedback so far!


----------



## jonessmj (May 10, 2013)

Btw, it is okay if it gets limp or dissolves when wet. I have access to coatings that can prevent this. In fact, I would actually like it to be something that will lose its hardness with moisture.


----------

